# Coakley to run for governor in 2014



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Attorney General Martha Coakley will run for governor of Massachusetts in 2014, NewsCenter 5's Janet Wu has learned.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/a...2014/-/9848766/21946610/-/3bqg7s/-/index.html


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Not gonna bother reading that. Here is the scoop. Marsha Marsha Marsha WILL be Gov as of 2014 because of the almighty D, bought and paid for votes and the complete retardation of D voters.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder if she will understand that almost every law enforcement officer in Commonwealth will be lined up behind her.........OPPONENT!!!!!!


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> I wonder if she will understand that almost every law enforcement officer in Commonwealth will be lined up behind her.........OPPONENT!!!!!!


Don't make the decision so quick. Most likely, she will not go after the pay and benefits of public employees, especially cops. Her husband is a retired Cambridge detective. The only other definite candidate is Baker. He loathes public employees. He would eliminate the pension system if he had the chance. Deval Patrick is a dream for police officers compared to Baker. I know Baker cries for reform regarding illegal aliens and welfare which most of us agree with, but I don't want to lose my shirt getting to these reforms.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Sorry....I phukkin give up on this state EVER voting anything other than STOOPID (Dem)*


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

In related news Massachusetts will fall off the face of the earth and into the Atlantic ocean in 2014.​


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Most of the time Massachusetts elections are like the Syrian Civil War where both sides suck, and the people or screwed either way. The only difference is that the Syrian rebels don't have get background checks before getting weapons.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

at least she won't have any trouble campaigning.

she can fly around on her broom !!!


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Fantastic news! Hopefully she wins. This along with the MSP/Transit merger and Mechanixman's signing to be a Brazzers porn star will be an enlightening year of 2014.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

FourInchFury said:


> Fantastic news! Hopefully she wins. This along with the MSP/Transit merger and Mechanixman's signing to be a Brazzers porn star will be an enlightening year of 2014.


This post wins the Masscops Internet award.


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

Look at it this way, last time she ran we got Scott Brown in the Senate. Hopefully, she runs and gets the nomination and the Republicans get their shit together and put up a decent candidate (maybe Mr. Brown again?).


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Peter T Davis said:


> Look at it this way, last time she ran we got Scott Brown in the Senate. Hopefully, she runs and gets the nomination and the Republicans get their shit together and put up a decent candidate (maybe Mr. Brown again?).


Pete....Seriously? You're describing the perfect best impossible dream since 1967 if we could be so lucky..................


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

We've had two or three decent governors since the 1960s. Bill Weld was one of my favorites.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Ed King!* I changed parties when he ran against Dukakass in the primary BEFORE he woke up and switched himself.

I DID switch back immediately after the election. My 2 weeks as a Democrat. Funny, for two whole weeks of my life I felt the government OWED me something and I did pretty much nothing but sit on my ass. Ok, I was on Vacation for PART of it, but still......


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

living in Boston you pretty much HAD to be registered as a democrat or face expulsion 

switched to vote for Regan, but was strongly advised to switch back soon there after !


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

"Its not illegal to be illegal in Ma" .......stupid fuckin cunt!....shes a shoe in.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> living in Boston you pretty much HAD to be registered as a democrat or face expulsion
> 
> switched to vote for Regan, but was strongly advised to switch back soon there after !


"Unlike the REPUBLICANS who think only of corporate greed, homophobes, racists and sexist pigs, We're the party of tolerance, of love and helping or fellow human. So join US or we'll egg your house, criticize your kids and kick your dog."


----------

